
Vienna Circle - HNLurker2
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vienna_Circle
======
acosmism
why was this posted here?

~~~
HNLurker2
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19180189](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19180189)

Intellectually curiosity. I actually want to think what is HN views on this.
Since the circle of Vienna was the last good community about logic and was
rigurious. Did everything stop since then?

